

David Plouffe: Obama campaign was a startup - gruseom
http://www.portfolio.com/views/columns/the-world-according-to/2008/12/11/David-Plouffe-Interview

======
jfornear
Just like in any industry, a good product + favorable market conditions +
publicity = success. Obama had more of the above, and in a single mandate
election, that's all that matters.

~~~
ibsulon
The funny thing is that if we look at 2007, there is no fundamental difference
between Obama and Clinton, other than initial support for the war. John
Edwards disagreed with the war from the beginning as well, and was more
polished. Many progressive leaders preferred his message.

Obama had a better product than McCain, but so did Clinton, so did Edwards.
Obama's only real differentiation was his intangibles. (Not a Clinton, black,
that preacher vibe he gives off) However, he had a few major negatives as
well, namely being so new on the national scene.

It was the machine that he and Axelrod and Plouffe built that pushed him past
Clinton and Edwards.

~~~
gruseom
_It was the machine that he and Axelrod and Plouffe built_

Translation into startup rules: execution is more important than idea?

------
anamax
What political campaign isn't a startup?

~~~
ChaitanyaSai
Incumbent campaigns

------
redorb
one of those logos had what seemed the default so background in the '0' that
was scary to me till I read that the image would cHange depending on his
message, seemed kinda cool - but a brand need to be consistent...

